
Tldr++: A “fast and interactive tldr client written in Go” - ducktective
https://github.com/isacikgoz/tldr
======
ducktective
The author also did a benchmark against other clients here:
[https://github.com/isacikgoz/tldr/wiki/Benchmarks](https://github.com/isacikgoz/tldr/wiki/Benchmarks)

